# Why do you hate driving a car?



## AlphaKillaX (Dec 18, 2007)

These are my reasons:
1. You have to sit in the same position for long periods of time while being forced to focus your attention on traffic.
2. You have to pay for car insurance monthly.
3. You have to pay whenever something is wrong with it.
4. People tend to become lazier when they have cars (they wake up later, because they say they can get there faster unlike bus transportation).
5. You get flat tires.
6. If car breaks down, you are screwed. Forget about making it on time to work. You are probably going to miss the whole day and get fired.
7. Driving sucks.
8. You get traffic tickets, sometimes when you didn't even do anything wrong. 
9. Car accidents
10.You have to pay for gas every week.

This is exactly why I prefer bus and subway transportation.
It takes me anywhere I want to go for unlimited time for only 70 dollars for an entire month while I never have to pay for insurance, have to worry about paying to get it fix. I can stand up and walk around. AND NO TICKETS~!!!!!!! If I miss the bus, it passes by every 15 minutes, so no big deal.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

My number one reason I hate driving? Putting up with inconsiderate drivers. Because they dont give a ****. They do 65 in an 80, they drive slow and dont pass anyone in the passing lane, they make turns and switch lanes without signaling, they start breaking like 400 meters before they need to turn, the list goes on.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

AlphaKillaX said:


> 8. You get traffic tickets, sometimes when you didn't even do anything wrong.


Cops scare me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my only complaints are the same as ShyFX. the tickets ive received could have been prevented if followed the rules. although i have to admit, spending only $70 a month sounds good. but nothing beats having your own transportation and in some cities, its better to rely on yourself rather than public transportation


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I use public transit. I don't even like being a passenger in a car, let alone driving one (although it is quite nice for time and convenience sake).

Bus tickets are $1.85. So, that's $3.70 per trip. This, compared to dealing with car payments, insurance, random repair costs, gas costs, tune-up costs, emissions testing costs (here in Ontario, anyway), driver's license fee, and whatever other costs a car can bring you. 

Then there's the aggravation factor: In a car you have to deal with other drivers ("where was your signal, you IDIOT!!"), sit in traffic, pay strict attention, etc., whereas on a bus you can simply zone out.

And then there's the health factor. By taking a bus, you're walking more and getting more fresh air. You're out among people. Sure, there are smelly old men to be found on buses but I find most passengers quite tolerable... many of them even more than tolerable, like "oh hello, and your name is..?" if you know what I mean.  

You're doing something for the environment. You on a bus = one more car off the street.

On top of all that, if you happen to get into an accident... the bus generally wins. 

Some major downsides for buses, though. 1) the extra time vs. a car; 2) long distance travel can be expensive/very time consuming; and 3) the lack of a trunk or ability to transport other things besides yourself. (But that's where a taxi comes in -- I could take a taxi several times a month and still keep the cost well under a car.)

I'm sure I'll have to get a car sometime down the line, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I hate the maintenance and growing dependent on having a car. When I was younger, I loved to drive and even went cross country a few times. Then when I lived in southern Cal, sitting in traffic all day wore on me and I started hating driving with a passion. Now that I live somewhere less congested, I'm finding I enjoy driving a lot more again.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

The only part I hate is stoplights, lol. I feel so weird at the stop light. I don't know where to look or focus. Do I look at the other drivers at the surrounding environment or both???


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

ShyFX said:


> My number one reason I hate driving? Putting up with inconsiderate drivers. Because they dont give a ****. They do 65 in an 80, they drive slow and dont pass anyone in the passing lane, they make turns and switch lanes without signaling, they start breaking like 400 meters before they need to turn, the list goes on.


 :ditto I always get stuck behind those idiots in the fast lane!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I've never even been in the drivers seat of a car. I am car free. It has its limitations, of course. I would never deny that. It doesn't help when your bike sucks, either. If I had been driving a car for all of this time, though, I'd probably be in extreme debt. Well, that's only if I had continued in my jobless state. Had I ever took up driving I may have actually gotten a real job. I don't know. I can go 6 miles in 12 minutes here on the train. The traffic here in the summer near the ocean can be pretty bad. I don't see why more people don't take public transportation. I was pretty confused when I was younger and everyone started driving as opposed to walking, biking, etc. Taking a car to go to 7-11 or the liquor store around the corner? It's such a waste. People just get used to taking a car everywhere.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

AlphaKillaX said:


> 1. You have to sit in the same position for long periods of time while being forced to focus your attention on traffic.


agree



AlphaKillaX said:


> 2. You have to pay for car insurance monthly.


yes.



AlphaKillaX said:


> 3. You have to pay whenever something is wrong with it.


yes



AlphaKillaX said:


> 4. People tend to become lazier when they have cars (they wake up later, because they say they can get there faster unlike bus transportation).


i disagree... you can be lazy rather or not you have our own transportation. in our nature we choose rather we want to be lazy or not.



AlphaKillaX said:


> 5. You get flat tires.


yes, but public transportation busses gets flat tires, it happens.



AlphaKillaX said:


> 6. If car breaks down, you are screwed. Forget about making it on time to work. You are probably going to miss the whole day and get fired.


thats why people are encourage to check their vehicles on a monthly basis.



AlphaKillaX said:


> 7. Driving sucks.


i disagree with you there.



AlphaKillaX said:


> 8. You get traffic tickets, sometimes when you didn't even do anything wrong.


you must obey the laws of driving.



AlphaKillaX said:


> 9. Car accidents


yes, but it happens.



AlphaKillaX said:


> 10.You have to pay for gas every week.


yes.



AlphaKillaX said:


> This is exactly why I prefer bus and subway transportation.
> It takes me anywhere I want to go for unlimited time for only 70 dollars for an entire month while I never have to pay for insurance, have to worry about paying to get it fix. I can stand up and walk around. AND NO TICKETS~!!!!!!! If I miss the bus, it passes by every 15 minutes, so no big deal.


you still have to pay for services, and you still have to wait. public transportation busses or subway is also dirty.

personally i done my share of public transportation before. I used to take trolley, subway, bus all through-out the city of Philadelphia.

on a scale of 1 to 10, if i rather take public transportation or my own vehicle in the city, is 5.

it also really depends how close you live to the city or suburbs i guess.

but, hey whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

The assholes who switch lanes on the freeway without signaling piss me off the most. How hard is it to flick a switch down and up.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

why is p-i-s-s-e-d censored on here? its not even a curse word. Its ruined 2 of my posts today already.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

If I lived in a city like New York or Chicago I would never have a car. But where I live public transport is very limited. They do have a bus, but it is for the disabled, and elderly.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

zircon said:


> The @$$# who switch lanes on the freeway without signaling @#%$ me off the most. How hard is it to flick a switch down and up.


a lot of people aren't following what the driving manuals supplies.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah, there are plenty of downsides to having a car. However, I need a car and wouldn't want to do without one. The nearest bus stop from my house is about one mile or more away. Besides, a bus doesn't go out to where my job is. Even when I worked closer, I stopped taking the bus. Sometimes, the bus wouldn't even come at the time it was supposed to so I started driving and wouldn't take another bus again unless I absolutely had to. Also, I get nauseated on busses.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

There are ups and downs to owning a vehicle. The one I don't like is dealing with traffic.


----------



## AlphaKillaX (Dec 18, 2007)

Torlin wrote:

"yes, but public transportation busses gets flat tires, it happens."

Out of all of the years I've been taking the bus, since I was age 12-now, age 23, this only happened once.
And it only took less than five minutes for another bus to appear. So we just went on that one. No big deal.

"you still have to pay for services, and you still have to wait. public transportation busses or subway is also dirty."

Let me see.... only $70 a month compared to paying gas every week for a car, changing oil, car insurance, etc... Waiting for the bus? There's a bus schedule. It comes exactly on time. You get to choose at what time you want to take the bus, it passes by every 15 minutes. I easily choose bus transportation, and I go on the subway and buses in New York doesn't look dirty to me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't even know how to drive. ops ops ops


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

AlphaKillaX said:


> Torlin wrote:
> 
> "yes, but public transportation busses gets flat tires, it happens."
> 
> ...


Public transit should be free. And all of us drivers should thank those taking public transit for not congesting the roads, polluting less, not taking up parking spaces (and lowering parking costs) or driving up oil prices.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

1. Little old ladies who stop in the middle of the ****ing merging lane, and I have to strategically veer my car into traffic _without_ ending up with a minivan shoved in my ***.

2. People who swerve through every lane of traffic doing 90, all without signaling. _How much blinker do I need to go across four lanes? None? Ok! Good luck everybody else!!_

3. People driving with **** piled in the back of their trucks. The daughter of my mother's friend was killed when a tire just sitting in the bed of a truck flew out on the interstate, slammed into her windshield, and then, in turn, slammed into her face. The guy didn't even realize it had happened.

4. Other drivers, in general.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Really? I like the social atmosphere of a bus. It makes me feel not so depressed and lonely.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

zircon said:


> why is p-i-s-s-e-d censored on here? its not even a curse word. Its ruined 2 of my posts today already.


theres a setting on this forum that allows you to view swear words or to censor them. i think the default is to have them censored


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

nubly said:


> theres a setting on this forum that allows you to view swear words or to censor them. i think the default is to have them censored


Yep, you're right. In your profile you go to board preferences, and then click on edit display options and it's in there.

Anyone drag race at the track? I think that's a plus to driving, hehe.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

I like highway driving, but I hate driving in crowded downtown areas. It stresses me out for unknown reasons. Also I haven't parallel parked in years, so I don't have the confidence to try. 

I used to take the bus a lot, but now I'm no longer on the bus route. Luckily I'll be moving soon to a town where I can walk everywhere.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I wouldnt mind public transportation but they really dont have a decent system where I live. 

I like to drive, I am taking a road trip here in a few weeks (I prefer that over flying anytime). I dont really care for city freeway driving which is either total gridlock or people driving insane speeds. I prefer driving on open road, on secondary roads rather than interstates.


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

I just have a learner's permit. That's because I crashed into an illegally parked car while I was learning how to drive. Now, no one wants to teach me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

- insurance costs. i don't drive often, so i calculated that with gas + insurance + maintenance, it's less costly to take the taxi whenever I want to go somewhere than to own a car.
- gas costs. here in Canada we've already hit $4 a gallon, with prices as high as $5 a gallon in remote areas and provinces with high taxes.
- if you get into an accident, you're screwed because insurance will go way up and every little dent costs a fortune to fix.
- biking is faster when you consider to time needed to find parking downtown, and rush hour traffic.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

I hate when people follow too closely when I'm going fast enough or cut me off when I'm trying to move over on the highway. I hate motorcyclists who weave in and out of traffic showing no concern for those in cars. I hate impatient drivers. I also hate rising gas costs.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Rufus said:


> Really? I like the social atmosphere of a bus. It makes me feel not so depressed and lonely.


Me too. My life is so deprived of social contact. The train and bus (I never take the bus here) atmosphere gives people an excuse to strike up a conversation. Just listening to people is enough. Heck, I can drink beer on the train. Maybe I should start taking the train up north and then just taking it back to kill time on the weekends. I don't know if it would make me more depressed overhearing everyone's plans for going out, though. ...I should have gone to the SAS NY gathering.


----------

